
Year in Search 2019 - joubert
https://trends.google.com/trends/yis/2019/US/
======
joubert
That's for US. For Global:
[https://trends.google.com/trends/yis/2019/GLOBAL/](https://trends.google.com/trends/yis/2019/GLOBAL/)

